# Boost controller/gauge



## s4torque (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,

I have just bought a boost controller and boost gauge. Firstly i fitted the boost gauge to check i was getting a reading from the stock system. I fitted the t and gauge line just before the acutator and i got a good reading from the gauge. 
I then fitted the boost controller sytem and got no reading from the gauge. I placed the t pipe for the boost Gauge inbetween the T-piece for the boost controller and the acutator. Where should i put the boost gauge T in relation to the controller T-piece? I want to make sure that i am getting the correct boost reading after the controller and not before. Here is a diagram of how i set the system up. Though it does not show the boost gauge T. Which as i said is inbetween the T piece for the controller and wastegate acutator.

Thanks in advance


----------



## s4torque (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry here is the link to the diagram of how is set it up


http://www.nissanforums.com/z31-300zx-t/146968-how-install-manual-boost-control.html


----------

